# South African Applying for U.S. Green Card



## elise123 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My husband is originally from South African but now a dual citizen for the UK + South Africa. I'm American, so he's applying for a Green Card through me so we can live in the U.S. together, as we're currently in London.

My question is this: the application for a Green Card requires a criminal/police record check, and for South African nationals that means sending your fingerprints to the South African police/ home office for approval. We've been trying to get his fingerprints taken in the U.K., but the police station seemed a little confused by the whole thing.

Are there any South African nationals here trying to get a Green Card? Any help or guidance is appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

elise123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband is originally from South African but now a dual citizen for the UK + South Africa. I'm American, so he's applying for a Green Card through me so we can live in the U.S. together, as we're currently in London.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Are you doing 'DCF' in London? 

Since you are in London I would use the service of a company to help you get the Police Clearance. It will be much faster and easier. If you google 'police clearance certificate south africa' You will find several companies that will assist in getting the police clearance for you. They normally charge between R500-R1200 (yes I know expensive but MUCH less hassle)

If you want to DIY here is the link Police Clearance Certificate | Services | SAPS (South African Police Service) You get his fingerprints taken in London then mail to Pretoria ( I would do DHL with tracking)


----------



## elise123 (Nov 26, 2013)

That's very helpful! Even just by doing a quick Google Search I've found a lot. I was originalyl searching for what the UK Police Dept had advised which wasn't getting me far.

Thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

elise123 said:


> That's very helpful! Even just by doing a quick Google Search I've found a lot. I was originalyl searching for what the UK Police Dept had advised which wasn't getting me far.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate it.


Your welcome! If you have anymore questions let me know! 

And goodluck!


----------



## elise123 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks very much! Enjoy your weekend!


----------

